# Northern Sounds gone?



## Jan16 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just tried to reach Northern Sounds only to find out a page with the message that the site has been hacked by Brunei referring to Imhatimi.org.
When I searched Google for the name Brunei and imhatimi I discovered that it is a hackers organization which has taken over quite a number of other sites as well.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 18, 2011)

Serves them right. :lol:


----------



## dannthr (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, what? What did NSS do to you?


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, they were hacked yesterday by a Turkish group, to spread a political message.


----------



## lux (Feb 18, 2011)

dannthr @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> I'm sorry, what? What did NSS do to you?



well a large percentage of the first brigade of Vicontrol members were banned for little or no reason from NS in a sort of modern epuration/cleanness, mostly due to commercial changes there. 

We were all lucky enough that Frederick had a new concept of technical/musical forum in mind and had founded this place.


----------



## Ed (Feb 18, 2011)

Its not the first time they've been hacked, VI has been hacked a few times before as well. They'll be back.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 18, 2011)

lux @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> well a large percentage of the first brigade of Vicontrol members were banned for little or no reason from NS in a sort of modern epuration/cleanness, mostly due to commercial changes there.



And some of us were banned for pointing out that Wendy Carlos used to be Walter Carlos. :shock:


----------



## bryla (Feb 18, 2011)

Too much irrelevant stuff gets posted in Sample Talk....


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 18, 2011)

bryla @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> Too much irrelevant stuff gets posted in Sample Talk....



I agree - moved to off topics.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 18, 2011)

I had totally forgotten NS existed until this thread reminded me!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 18, 2011)

dannthr @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> I'm sorry, what? What did NSS do to you?



i was banned for something innocuous. I was supposed to 're-apply'(yeahright). I left and never looked back. It's also a plutocracy run by developers, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ed (Feb 18, 2011)

dannthr @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> I'm sorry, what? What did NSS do to you?



Basically, VI Control is like Australia. Founding members were all banned from NS.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2011)

I was there for the Gigastudio Gurus way back in the days of actual learning before the free advertisements proved a better solution.
Once I learned, I moved on, but returned to buy the " authorized " Steinway by Garritan. It was advertised as a Piano w/ real sostenuto.
Naturally I was extremely happy only to find out they misled people.
I complained about it on the phone to his daughter, spoke to another customer service " specialist " and then after no reply I exposed them for the dirtbags they really are.
I actually enjoyed being banned by them.

But we have VI and every unknown and known developer comes here, so it''s all good.
I even had a developer here make a custom vintage organ for me in Kontakt that's way better than NI's combo organs....

Viva La VI-Control.....


----------



## musicpete (Feb 19, 2011)

NNS gone? Good riddance, I say!

I was a member there for a long time when I was just starting out with the whole computer and music thingie. Learned a lot from the awesome people over there. Then things went sour: Flaming morons + assholes entered and were embraced by the forum mangement, many of the decent people where mobbed out or banned, ... So I left too and have not regretted it. 

In contrast, this forum is a great and very civil place with enough space for personal and differing opinions as well as critical views on commercial products. I am very happy to be a member of this place and keep learning from you guys nearly every day.

Just my 2c.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2011)

Just to be clear, I loved NS initially, but what sort of forum bans people for disagreement? They certainly have the RIGHT to do so, but that doesn't meant they SHOULD. It was ridiculously heavy-handed moderation, and I saw it happen over and over.


----------



## nikolas (Feb 19, 2011)

I do think that the problem has been corrected over there.

Plus it's always boring and it is getting tiresome to get the same old people with the same old arguments whenever a couple of names (or trademarks) appear here. 

Take for example me. Whenever NSS appears, I come to somehow defend the forum and say pretty much what I always say: I'm completely predictable! :D

(LOL anyone?)


----------

